# Around Paris



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

view of Paris from the west outskirt Mont Valérien


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Paul Dubois rd, 75003 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Villa du Lavoir, 75010 Paris.
One of the most secret and beautiful places in the 10th district.
I love it.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Villa Du Lavoir, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Carreau du Temple, 75003 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

rue de la Folie Méricourt, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

unluckily destroyed few years ago, a house with a bottle on the roof, at the corner of bd Richard Lenoir & rue Moufle, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Allegorical mascarons, Yves Toudic rd, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Place de la République, Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Manufacture des Gobelins, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

stairs, Watteau rd, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Austerlitz bridge from metro line 5, Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Paris



Thank you a lot Christos. It is always a pleasure to share my pics of Paris...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Hôtel du Nord, Quai de Jemmapes, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Quai de Jemmapes, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Bridge on the Canal St Martin, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

East Railway station - Gare de l'Est, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Palais des Glaces, rue du fbg du Temple, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Gloomy day around the Canal St Martin, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Café du Temple, rue du fbg du Temple, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Rue du fbg du Temple & Place de la République, Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Place d'Italie, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

rue des Cordelières, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

René Le Gall Square, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Oberkampf rd, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Richard Lenoir bld, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Bd de l'Hôpital, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

seagulls on the bridge, canal st Martin, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

my little New York, rue René Boulanger, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Cour Damoye, 75011 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

rue Taylor, 75010 Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again from Paris


Thank's a lot Christos. It's a pleasure for me to show various facets of Paris and not only the super famous monuments of the french capital...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Parisian buildings looking like US, rue Léon Jouhaux & some collage, 75010 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Arc de Triomphe, last autumn, 75016 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

the secrets of the OPERA House, OPERA tube station M3, Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Place Gambetta & town hall of the 20th district, 75020 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Monceau park, 75008 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Tolbiac University & towers in the 13th district, 75013 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

bridge in pink & some pics around, canal st Martin, 75010 Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*ART DECO SYNAGOGUE, rue Pavée, 75004 Paris*

The *Agoudas Hakehilos Synagogue*, was designed by Art Nouveau architect Hector Guimard and erected between 1913 and 1914.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. I'm sorry about the title above. It's not art deco but *ART NOUVEAU* style from the french architect Hector Guimard master in the *Art Nouveau* movement (Wikipedia).


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

La Favorite, rue de Rivoli, 75004 Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

LOO House & rue Rembrandt, 75008 Paris


*History of the PAGODA from the maison Loo web site*

The PAGODA PARIS is situated in the famous 8th district of Paris, adjacent to the Parc Monceau. Originally constructed as a hôtel particulier in the French Louis Philippe style, the building was bought in 1925 by Mr. Ching Tsai Loo (1880-1957), a celebrated collector and dealer of Chinese and Asian art and antiques.

With the help of prominent architect Fernand Bloch (1864-1945), and under the careful supervision and direction of Mr. Loo, the building was transformed into the Pagoda, and served as the home of Galerie C.T. Loo & Cie., showcasing an exquisite collection of Chinese and Asian art and antiques. Even today, the Pagoda continues to be one of the most fascinating buildings in Paris.

Apart from the landmark exterior, with its typical Chinese red color and architectural features, the sumptuous interior having elaborate Shanxi lacquer panels, also pays tribute to Mr. Loo's Chinese heritage. Other remarkable thematic rooms within the Pagoda include the Salle Indienne, the Salle Cavaliers and the Petit Salon Porcelaine.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

rue de la Roquette, 75011 Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue de la Lune, Moon's rd, 75002 Paris
































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*I'm hungry...me too!!
rue Bichat, 75010 Paris
















*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Marie-et-Louise, 75010 Paris*

The Kiss by the Hôtel de Ville (Le Baiser de l'hôtel de ville) is a famous black &white picture by the french photographer Robert Doisneau. The photo was taken in 1950 for the American magazine Life who wanted a series of photographs of Parisians in love to picture happy moments after the war.

However, the Baiser de l’Hôtel de Ville, is a mise en scène. Doisneau spotted two people talking at the café and he asked them if they would agree to pose for him. By chance, they were comedians and they agreed for a small amount of money. But, even if the picture wasn’t taken surreptitiously, the kiss was real as the two comedians were together in life.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Porte Saint-Denis, 75010 Paris*

The Porte Saint-Denis is a triumphal arch inspired by the Arch of Titus in Rome. The main arch is flanked by obelisks applied to the wall face bearing sculptural groups of trophies of arms. Above the main arch, the southern face carries a sculptural group by Michel Anguier of "The Passage of the Rhine" in a sunk panel, while the north face carries allegorical figures of the Rhine and the Netherlands. The entablature bears the gilded bronze inscription* LUDOVICO MAGNO*, "To Louis the Great". Two smaller pedestrian walkways were built through the obelisk pedestals but they have now been closed.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...from Pont de la Concorde, Paris
























































































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passage du Grand-Cerf, 75002 Paris
















































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...cat and child...rue Bichat, 75010 Paris








*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*-do you like my perfume? -I love your smell... rue Bichat, 75010 Paris*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...and again some collages, rue Bichat, 75010 Paris








































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue du Prévôt, 75004 Paris








*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hôtel de Ville- City Hall, 75004 Paris

The Hôtel de Ville, City Hall) in Paris, France, is the building housing the city's local administration, standing on the Place de l'Hôtel-de-Ville in the 4th arrondissement. The south wing was originally constructed by François I beginning in 1535 until 1551. The north wing was built by Henry IV and Louis XIII between 1605 and 1628. It was burned by the Paris Commune, along with all the city archives that it contained, during the Commune's final days in May 1871. The outside was rebuilt following the original design, but larger, between 1874 and 1882, while the inside was considerably modified. It has been the headquarters of the municipality of Paris since 1357. It serves multiple functions, housing the local government council, since 1977 the Mayor of Paris and her cabinet, and also serves as a venue for large receptions. (from wikipedia)


























































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Quai de Bourbon, île st Louis, 75004 Paris

































































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...this afternoon, wonderful rainbow, place de la Bastille, Paris...
















































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Paris



*....it is always a pleasure to share...*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...an old military barracks converted into apartments, rue des Tournelles, 75003 Paris









































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...a colorful street in the 12th district, rue Crémieux, 75012 Paris

Rue Crémieux* is a one-block pedestrian street in the 12th arrondissement of Paris, originally built as workers' housing. The street has been widely recommended to tourists for its quaint painted housefronts, and has become a popular destination for filming and for social media photos.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...the new Paris Courthouse, designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop. 
The glistening 160-meter-high structure is the city's second-tallest building.
75017Paris


































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Quai d'Orléans, 75004 Paris









































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Fondation Louis Vuitton, Bois de Boulogne, 75116 Paris 

Since opening in 2014, the Fondation Louis Vuitton has been organizing major exhibitions dedicated to great collectors. This year, in the same spirit, and still on the theme of Icons of Modern Art, the Fondation Louis Vuitton focuses on the collection of the Morozov brothers, the great 20th century Muscovite philanthropists behind the world's first museum of modern art. (from Paris official website).*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...enlarge paris...**Pavillon des Indes, 92400 Courbevoie

The Pavillon des Indes was built for the Universal Exposition of 1878, by the British government. Later abandonned, it was bought by the French Monuments service and has been redone and opened to the public. It is of Indian inspiration, it houses a museum, and it also houses an artist ...

















































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...a peaceful Courtyard in Le Marais, rue st Gilles, 75003 Paris








































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...enlarge Paris,** American Cemetery and Memorial, ** 92150 Suresnes

The Suresnes American Cemetery (French: Cimetière américain de Suresnes) is a United States military cemetery in the Suresnes, Hauts-de-Seine, France. It is the resting place of 1,541 American soldiers killed in World War I. (from wikipedia).












































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue du Faubourg-du-Temple, 75010/11 Paris
















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Java, **105 rue du Faubourg du Temple - 75010 Paris*

Created at the start of the 1920s, the Java is a legendary club located in the popular and trendy district of Belleville. Access is via the Palais du Commerce, a shopping mall listed as an historic monument. (from Paris official website).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Village Saint-Paul, 75004 Paris*

*The St. Paul Village is a veritable village in the heart of the Marais, a haven of peace and tranquility. This group of buildings is accessible by a pedestrian maze of small passages under the arches, close to Saint Paul's Church, between the two bustling arteries of rue de Rivoli and that bordering the Seine...
































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cité Fleurie - Cité d'artistes,* *boulevard Arago, 75013 Paris

There are 29 small pavilions here, all artist studios … and only artists are admitted. The buildings are from the 1880’s and the building material had been recovered from the 1878 Paris World’s Fair (Exposition Universelle). Some famous names from the past: César Domela, Henri Laurens, Henri Cadiou… and at no. 9, Gauguin and Modigliani, who however were rather short-time squatters. (Modigliani had a few tens of Paris addresses… he could very seldom pay the rent.) Rodin came here frequently to get his sculptures patinated (have a patina put on) - by Jean Limet. Picasso and Giacometti came to see friends…
Of course there have been plans to build something more lucrative here, but after tough fights, which finally involved the President Pompidou, the place was saved and is now considered as a “monument historique” (national heritage site).
















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Villa Adrienne, av gén Leclerc, 75014 Paris*

*Villa Adrienne consists of 21 low-rise apartment buildings and freestanding houses behind a gate along Avenue du Général Leclerc that encloses a private garden.
































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...enlarge Paris...**Hanami, Parc de Sceaux*

_*Hanami*_* (花見, "flower viewing") is the Japanese traditional custom of enjoying the transient beauty of flowers; flowers (花, hana) in this case almost always refer to those of the cherry (桜, sakura) or, less frequently, plum (梅, ume) trees. (wikipedia).*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hôtel de Sens, 75004 Paris*

The Hôtel de Sens or Hôtel des archevêques de Sens is a medieval _hôtel particulier_, or private mansion, in the Marais. It nowadays houses the Forney art library. The library specialises in the decorative arts and often houses small exhibitions which area open to the public. (wikipedia).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue du Temple, 75003/4 Paris*

La rue du Temple est une des plus vieilles rues de Paris, dans le quartier du Marais. Elle doit son nom à l'ordre des Templiers, installé au milieu du XIIIe siècle dans ce quartier dit quartier du Temple encore de nos jours. Des vestiges de fortifications datant de Philippe Auguste sont préservés aux nos 69 et 71 de la rue.(in french from wikipedia).


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Square des Peupliers, 75013 Paris*

*Just on the south side of Rue de Tolbiac is the tiny and rather wonderful Square des Peupliers. It's very easy to miss as the entrance is tiny, right near the junction of Rue de Tolbiac and Rue des Peupliers. Stepping in (it's not really a square, more of a triangle) is like stepping out of Paris into a tiny provincial town. An absolute gem...




































































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Défense, Paris*

*La Défense* is a major business district located three kilometres west of the city limits of Paris. La Défense is Europe's largest purpose-built business district, covering 560 hectares (1,400 acres), for 180,000 daily workers, with 72 glass and steel buildings (of which 19 are completed skyscrapers), and 3,500,000 square metres (38,000,000 sq ft) of office space. Around its Grande Arche and esplanade ("le Parvis"), La Défense contains many of the Paris urban area's tallest high-rises. The district is located at the westernmost extremity of the 10-kilometre-long (6.2 mi) _Axe historique_ ("historical axis") of Paris, which starts at the Louvre in Central Paris and continues along the Champs-Élysées, well beyond the Arc de Triomphe along the Avenue de la Grande Armée before culminating at La Défense. (from wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...arriving in Paris St Lazare railway station...
















*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cité Florale, 75013 Paris*

In the Butte-aux-Cailles district, the Cité florale lives up to its name: little town houses covered in luxuriant vines, balconies full of flowers and pastel-coloured facades. Pots in front of the doors lead the way. Rue des Glycines, rue des Orchidées, rue des Iris, rue des Liserons, rue des Volubilis ... these beautifully-scented cobbled streets divide the well-named Cité Florale into different squares. A delightful place for a stroll! (Paris official website)

*















































































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Chemin de fer de Petite Ceinture, Paris*
Paris' former Chemin de fer de Petite Ceinture ('small(er) belt railway'), was a circular railway built as a means to supply the city's fortification walls, and as a means of transporting merchandise and passengers between Paris' major rail-company stations. Sections of the Petite Ceinture's trenches and infrastructure have been recuperated and renovated for the inter-urban RER C passenger transport service, some of its former stations have been sold to local commerce and services. The future of the remaining stretches of Petite Ceinture has always been, and still is, the source of much debate. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passage de l’Ancre, 75003 Paris*
The passage de l’Ancre (passage of the Anchor) is a small and unusual private lane to visit without hesitation strolling around the very close neighborhoods of Beaubourg or the Marais. Easily visible from the street, this is an amazing little piece of countryside that we do not expect to find in the heart of old Paris. Being just over 50 meters long, this passage is very different from traditional covered passages of Paris. You will find indeed neither big window nor old stores for collectors, but a flowered setting with beautiful colored windows... Considered as one of the oldest passages of Paris, its name comes from an anchor-shaped sign displayed by an old hostel of the street. You can access Passage de l’Ancre by 2 different entrances : the 223 rue Saint-Marin or 30 rue Turbigo. But to enjoy the pretty porch, we recommend the 223 rue Saint-Martin. (un jour de plus à Paris)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Notre-Dame de Paris*
*Notre-Dame de Paris* ( "*Our Lady of Paris*"), referred to simply as *Notre-Dame,* is a medieval Catholic cathedral on the Île de la Cité, in the 4th arrondissement. The cathedral, dedicated to the Virgin Mary, is considered one of the finest examples of French Gothic architecture. Construction of the cathedral began in 1163 and was largely completed by 1260, though it was modified frequently in the centuries that followed. On 15 April 2019, while Notre-Dame was undergoing renovation and restoration, its roof caught fire and burned for about 15 hours. The cathedral sustained serious damage as a result. The government of France has said it hopes the reconstruction can be completed by Spring 2024, in time for the opening of the 2024 Summer Olympics in Paris. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place Vendôme, 75001 Paris*

*Hôtels particuliers*
Hôtels particuliers on the Place Vendôme:




N°1 : Hôtel Batailhe de Francès
N°3 : Hôtel de Coëtlogon
N°5 : Hôtel d'Orsigny
N°7 : Hôtel Le Bas de Montargis
N°9 : Hôtel de Villemaré
N°11 : Hôtel de Simiane
N°13 : Hôtel de Bourvallais
N°15 : Hôtel de Gramont
N°17 : Hôtel de Crozat
N°19 : Hôtel d'Évreux
N°21 : Hôtel de Fontpertuis
N°23 : Hôtel de Boullongne
N°25 : Hôtel Peyrenc de Moras

N°2 : Hôtel Marquet de Bourgade
N°4 : Hôtel Heuzé de Vologer
N°6 : Hôtel Thibert des Martrais
N°8 : Hôtel Delpech de Chaumot
N°10 : Hôtel de Latour-Maubourg
N°12 : Hôtel Baudard de Saint-James
N°14 : Hôtel de La Fare
N°16 : Hôtel Moufle
N°18 : Hôtel Duché des Tournelles
N°20 : Hôtel de Parabère
N°22 : Hôtel de Ségur
N°24 : Hôtel de Boffrand
N°26 : Hôtel de Noce
N°28 : Hôtel Gaillard de la Bouëxière



The *Place Vendôme* is a square located to the north of the Tuileries Gardens and east of the Église de la Madeleine. It is the starting point of the Rue de la Paix. The original Vendôme Column at the centre of the square was erected by Napoleon I to commemorate the Battle of Austerlitz; it was torn down on 16 May 1871, by decree of the Paris Commune, but subsequently re-erected and remains a prominent feature on the square today. The place Vendôme has been renowned for its fashionable and deluxe hotels such as the Ritz.(wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Grande Arche, La Défense, Paris*

La Grande Arche de la Défense, "The Great Arch of the Defense", is a monument and building in the business district of La Défense. It is usually known as La Grande Arche. A 110-metre-high (360 ft) cube, La Grande Arche is part of the perspective from the Louvre to Arc de Triomphe. The distance from La Grande Arche to Arc de Triomphe is 4 km (2+1⁄2 miles). (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue de la Bûcherie, 75005 Paris*

Near the cathedral Notre-Dame de Paris and the Place Maubert, between La Seine and Boulevard Saint-Germain Rue de la Bûcherie is one of the oldest Rive Gauche streets. In the Middle Ages damaged meats were salted and boiled here to feed the poorest. The name come from the ancient "Port aux bûches", a port where logs were put down. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue de la Bastille & Bofinger, 75004 Paris
































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Galande, the oldest sign in Paris, 75005 Paris








*

Rue Galande, an old Roman road that led to Lyon and Rome, has been for a long time one of the most beautiful streets in the capital. You can still see there a small sculpture of the 14th century representing the legend of Saint-Julien l’Hospitalier. It is the oldest sign in Paris.
On the facade of 42, rue Galande, in the 5th arrondissement, you can see a bas-relief of the 14th century built into the facade. Mentioned in 1380, this sculpture represents an episode in the life of Saint Julien, whose legendary history was popular in the Middle Ages. ( from, un jour de plus à Paris)


































https://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/bas-relief-rue-galande.jpg


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Promenade Plante (or Coulée Verte),*








*Fitted out above former railways, the promenade plantée (also called « coulée verte »), *is a pleasant garden and pedestrian route through the 12tharrondissement of Paris. It begins at Bastille and goes on as far as Porte Dorée Metro stop (L 8). (from un jour de plus à Paris)

*La Promenade Plante from a suspension bridge...
















































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Mobilier National and around, 75013 Paris*

The _*Mobilier National*_ is a French national service agency under the supervision of the French Ministry of Culture. It administers the Gobelins Manufactory and Beauvais Manufactory.
Its history goes back to the _Garde-Meuble de la Couronne_, which was responsible for the administration of all furniture and objects in the royal residences. The _Mobilier National_ continues to administer state furniture but has also expanded from its historical role of conserving furniture to curating a modern collection.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue Chapon, 75003 Paris
































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...on the Seine quayside...
























*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue de Béarn, 75003 Paris








































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tour Hekla, la Défense*
*Tour Hekla* is a 220-meter (722 ft), 48-story skyscraper currently under construction in Puteaux, in the La Défense. It was designed by French architect Jean Nouvel. The building received its building permit in June 2016. Construction began in May 2018 for a delivery scheduled for early 2022. When completed, it will be the second-tallest building in France, only surpassed in height by the Tour First, the tallest tower in the La Défense district. The cost of the project is estimated to be 248 million euros. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*enlarge Paris...Marly-le-Roi*

Marly-le-Roi is a commune in the Yvelines department in the administrative region of Île-de-France, France. It is located in the western suburbs of Paris, 18.4 km (11.4 mi) from the centre of Paris. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*passage de l'Atlas, 75019 Paris








































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Église Notre-Dame-de-Compassion, 75017 Paris*


The Chapelle Royal Saint Ferdinand (Paroisse Notre Dame de la Compassion) is a small but beautiful chapel located across the street from the Hyatt Regency Etoile Paris. Consecrated in 1843, the chapel was dedicated to St. Ferdinand of Castile and Our Lady of Compassion. Of interest, in 1970, for the construction of the Palais des Congrès, the Royal Chapel of St. Ferdinand was moved stone by stone to its present location. The stained glass windows are particularly noteworthy.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The smallest house in Paris, **rue du Château-d'Eau, 75010 Paris*

The *smallest house in Paris* is number 39, rue du Château-d'Eau, located just behind the Mairie of the 10th arrondissement . The 1.10 meter wide and 5 meter high house, wedged between higher buildings, has a shop on the ground floor and a room on the first floor, which was previously used as living space. It is rumored that as a result of a dispute between the heirs, the passage at this point was built on with the small house.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Lavoir du Buisson, 75010 Paris... the first participatory housing in Paris
























*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place du Marché-Sainte-Catherine, 75004 Paris
















































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*bd Richard-Lenoir, 75011 Paris*

*Boulevard Richard-Lenoir*, running from the Bastille to the Avenue de la République, is one of the wide tree-lined boulevards driven through Paris by Baron Haussmann during the Second French Empire of Napoleon III. The Boulevard is named after François Richard and Joseph Lenoir-Dufresne, industrialists who brought the cotton industry to Paris in the 18th and 19th century. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Square Saint-Gilles Grand Veneur, 75003 Paris*
Tucked away within a maze of narrow streets, far from the madding crowd and the noise and bustle of Paris, is a little known, rarely visited but utterly charming haven of peace – the Jardin Saint-Gilles-Grand-Veneur, with its magnificent view of the façade of the Hôtel du Grand Veneur townhouse. But the main reason people come here is for some peace and quiet, or to settle down on the stone benches in the lovely rose arbour...(Paris official website)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue Réaumur, 75002/3 Paris

















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Enlarge Paris*...*Maison Fournaise...Chatou*

The Maison Fournaise is a restaurant and museum located on the Île des Impressionnistes, a long island in Seine river in Chatou, west of Paris. The restaurant was a favorite of Pierre-Auguste Renoir, who painted scenes of the restaurant including _The Rowers' Lunch_ (1879, _Déjeuner des Rameurs_) and _Luncheon of the Boating Party_ (1881, _Le déjeuner des canotiers_) as well as several portraits of Fournaise family members and landscapes of the surrounding area. (wikipedia)


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics


Hi Diddy. Thanks a lot for your answer. I do appreciate. It is always a pleasure for me to take pictures and to share them...take care Villa...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once more


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Iconic art deco building, rue st Maur, 75011 Paris
























*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gare de Lyon, 75012 Paris*
The *Gare de Lyon*, officially *Paris-Gare-de-Lyon*, is one of the six large mainline railway stations in Paris. Opened in 1849, it is the northern terminus of the Paris–Marseille railway. It is named after the city of Lyon, a stop for many long-distance trains departing here, most en route to the South of France. The station is served by high-speed TGV trains to Southern and Eastern France, Switzerland, Germany, Italy and Spain. The station also hosts regional trains and the RER and also the Gare de Lyon Métro station.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*this morning on the canal st Martin, 75010 Paris
















*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Palais-Royal, 75001 Paris*

The *Palais-Royal* is a former royal palace. The screened entrance court faces the Place du Palais-Royal, opposite the Louvre. The Palais-Royal now serves as the seat of the Ministry of Culture, the Conseil d'État and the Constitutional Council. The central Palais-Royal Garden (Jardin du Palais-Royal) serves as a public park, and the arcade houses shops. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Once more great, very nice updates from Paris


Thanks a lot Christos. You are welcome to see more and more pics from Paris...take care...Villa...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Eglise Saint-Augustin, 75008 Paris*
The Église Saint-Augustin de Paris (Church of St. Augustine) was designed to provide a prominent vista at the end of the boulevard both of which were built during Haussmann's renovation of Paris under the Second French Empire. In 1886, Saint-Augustin was the site of the conversion of St Charles de Foucauld; today, the church includes a chapel dedicated to Foucauld, in which is preserved the confessional where he returned to the Catholic Church. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photo updates


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*enlarge Paris...St Denis Market and around...

































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Café des 2 Moulins, 75018 Paris*

The *Café des 2 Moulins* (French for "Two Windmills") is a café in the Montmartre. It takes its name from the two nearby historical windmills, Moulin Rouge and Moulin de la Galette. The café has gained considerable fame since its appearance in the 2001 film _Amélie_, in which it is the workplace of the title character. It has since become a popular tourist destination. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*M4 St Michel & around, 75006 Paris*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Musée du Luxembourg, 75006 Paris*
The Musée du Luxembourg, established in 1750, was initially an art museum located in the east wing of the Luxembourg Palace and in 1818 became the first museum of contemporary art. In 1884 the museum moved into its current building, the former orangery of the Palace.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Bateau-Lavoir, 75018 Paris*

The *Bateau-Lavoir* ("Washhouse Boat") is the nickname of a building in the Montmartre that is famous in art history as the residence and meeting place for a group of outstanding early 20th-century artists, men of letters, theatre people, and art dealers. A fire destroyed most of the building in May 1970 and only the façade remained, but it was completely rebuilt in 1978.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cité internationale universitaire de Paris, 75014 Paris*

Cité internationale universitaire de Paris (_CiuP_, _Cité U_) is a private park. Since 1925, it has provided general and public services, including the maintenance of several dozen residences housing around 6,000 students and visiting academics in the Île-de-France region. Officially recognized as a foundation of public interest, the CIUP promotes exchanges between students from around the world in a spirit of tolerance. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The oldest public clock, 75001 Paris*


The oldest public clock in Paris, commissioned by Charles V (1338-1380) around 1371, still adorns one of the towers of the Palais de la Cité, at the corner of Boulevard du Palais and Quai de l'Horloge.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tour Montparnasse, 75014 Paris*

Tour Maine-Montparnasse is a 210-metre (689 ft) office skyscraper. Constructed from 1969 to 1973, it was the tallest skyscraper in France until 2011, when it was surpassed by the 231-metre (758 ft) Tour First. It remains the tallest building in Paris outside of the La Défense business district. On 21 September 2017, Nouvelle AOM won a competition to redesign the building's facade.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics - Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Pierre-Dac, 75018 Paris*
Named after the french comedian, humorist and member of the French Resistance, rue Pierre Dac is just 23 metres long making it one of the shortest streets in Paris. The Métro station Lamarck-Caulaincourt is perhaps best known for its distinctive entrance nestling between the two staircases that form most of rue Pierre Dac.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

diddyD said:


> Very nice pics - Paris


Thanks a lot. It' always a pleasure to share my pics...Take care...Villa...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Maison Rose, Montmartre, 75018 Paris*

*Opened in 1908 by Germaine Pichot, Maison Rose once played host to many famous people, including Pablo Picasso, Edith Piaf and Albert Camus.
































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Montmartre, 75018 Paris








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*enlarge Paris, Auvers-sur-Oise
















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Défense*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*La Coupole, 75014 Paris*
La Coupole is a famous brasserie in Montparnasse. It was founded in 1927 during the Roaring Twenties when Montparnasse housed a large artistic and literary community – expatriates and members of the Lost Generation. They decorated the place in the contemporary art deco style and were regular patrons.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Le Select, 75006 Paris*
Dating from 1923, this Montparnasse brasserie, restaurant and _bar américain_ was the first of the area’s grand cafes to stay open late into the night, and it still draws everyone from beer-swigging students to whisky-swilling politicians and smartly dressed Parisians who've been coming here for years...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Trocadéro*
The *Trocadéro* site of the Palais de Chaillot, is an area of Paris, in the 16th arrondissement, across the Seine from the Eiffel Tower. It is also the name of the 1878 palace which was demolished in 1937 to make way for the Palais de Chaillot. The hill of the Trocadéro is the hill of Chaillot, a former village. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc Montsouris, 75014 Paris*
*Parc Montsouris* is a public park situated in southern Paris. It was officially inaugurated in 1875 after an early opening in 1869. Parc Montsouris is one of the four large urban public parks, along with the Bois de Boulogne, the Bois de Vincennes and the Parc des Buttes Chaumont, created by Emperor Napoleon III and his prefect of the Seine, Georges-Eugène Haussmann, at each of the cardinal points of the compass around the city, in order to provide green space and recreation for the rapidly growing population of Paris. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place Monge, 75005 Paris





















































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tour Eiffel*
*from the Architecture and Heritage City































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*enlarge Paris, Enghien-les-Bains*
*Enghien-les-Bains* is a commune in the northern suburbs of Paris. It is located 13.5 kilometres (8.4 mi) from the centre of Paris, in the département of Val-d'Oise. Enghien-les-Bains is famous as a spa resort and a well-to-do suburb of Paris, developed in the nineteenth century around the scenic lake of Enghien. A casino, the only one in the vicinity of Paris, is located on the shores of the lake. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Enlarge Paris, Canal de l'Ourcq, 200 years old*

The Canal de l'Ourcq is a 108.1 km (67.2 mi) long canal in the Île-de-France region (greater Paris) with 10 locks.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue des Artistes, 75014 Paris






























































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gare de Reuilly *
Ancienne gare de Reuilly is a Historical site located in Paris. The registered address of the entity is 181 Av. Daumesnil, 75012 Paris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Enlarge Paris...Monet's House at Argenteuil, becoming soon a museum...












































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cité de l'Architecture et du Patrimoine, 75016 Paris*

The *Cité de l'Architecture et du Patrimoine* (Architecture and Heritage City) is a museum of architecture and monumental sculpture located in the Palais de Chaillot (Trocadéro). Its permanent collection is also known as Musée national des Monuments Français (National Museum of French Monuments). Alongside temporary exhibitions, it is made of three permanent exhibits :

Galerie des Moulages: casts of monumental French architecture from the 12th to the 18th centuries, such as portals of cathedrals.
Galerie des Peintures Murales et des Vitraux: copies of murals and stained glasses from French Romanesque and Gothic churches.
Galerie Moderne et Contemporaine: models of French and international architecture from 1850 to the present day.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*PROMENADE PLANTEE, 75012 Paris*
The Promenade plantée, official name is Coulée verte René-Dumont, is a magical stroke in Paris 10m above the street. It was created on the former railway in 1988. It starts from just behind of Opéra Bastille and end at Porte Dorée. It runs above the city of Paris, and you can find the special view form the walk. The length is about 4.5km.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Mouffetard & Place de la Contrescarpe, 75005 Paris*
Rue Mouffetard is one of Paris's oldest and liveliest neighbourhoods. It is centered on the Place de la Contrescarpe, at the junction of the rue Mouffetard and the rue de Lacepede. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

I can see on the last 2 pictures tht the municipality of Paris has trashed the cute little square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hseugut said:


> I can see on the last 2 pictures tht the municipality of Paris has trashed the cute little square.


Because the tables of these restaurants?


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

hseugut said:


> I can see on the last 2 pictures tht the municipality of Paris has trashed the cute little square.


Hi Hseugut. I thank you for your comment but I do not get into any kind of political controversy...I guess you understand what I mean!!!...take care...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passy Cemetery*
*Passy Cemetery* (French: _Cimetière de Passy_) is a small cemetery in Passy, in the 16th arrondissement of Paris. In the early 19th century, on the orders of Napoleon I, Emperor of the French, all the cemeteries in Paris were replaced by several large new ones outside the precincts of the capital. Montmartre Cemetery was built in the north, Père Lachaise Cemetery in the east, and Montparnasse Cemetery in the south. Passy Cemetery was a later addition, but has its origins in the same edict. (wikipedia)


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Because the tables of these restaurants?


From this :









To this :


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

hseugut said:


> From this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do not get into any kind of political controversy...and before asking the moderator to delete your message...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue de la Butte-aux-Cailles, 75013 Paris*


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

villadebellis said:


> I do not get into any kind of political controversy...and before asking the moderator to delete your message...


Up to you mate. I am free to express my opinions.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Impasse Chausson, 75010 Paris



































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Regard des Maussins, 75019 Paris*

In Gallo-Roman times, two aqueducts supplied Paris. One descended from Belleville, the other from the hills of Lilas . Located in a small enclosed garden where it was moved for the construction of the ring road. Property of the City of Paris. These manholes allowed access to the pipes to avoid contamination of the water or poisoning in order to preserve the quality of the water. This is one of the most important in the network.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Sacré-Cœur, Paris*
The Basilica of *Sacré Coeur de Montmartre* (*Sacred Heart of Montmartre*), commonly known as *Sacré-Cœur Basilica* and often simply *Sacré-Cœur*, is a Roman Catholic church and minor basilica in Paris, dedicated to the Sacred Heart of Jesus. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Arènes de Lutèce*
The *Arènes de Lutèce* are among the most important ancient Roman remains from the era in Paris (known in antiquity as Lutetia), together with the Thermes de Cluny. Constructed in the 1st century AD, this theatre could once seat 15,000 people and was used also as an amphitheatre to show gladiatorial combats. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Musée Zadkine*
The *Musée Zadkine* is a museum dedicated to the work of Russian sculptor Ossip Zadkine (1890–1967). It is located near the Jardin du Luxembourg in the 6th arrondissement at 100 bis, rue d'Assas, Paris. Zadkine Museum is one of the 14 City of Paris' Museums that have been incorporated since January 1, 2013 in the public institution Paris Musées. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc de Bercy*
The *Parc de Bercy* (English: Park of Bercy) is a public park located along the Rive Droite in the 12th arrondissement of Paris. Development started in 1994 on the site of a former wine depot. The project covered 14 hectares (34.6 acres). Composed of three different gardens on different themes connected by foot bridges, the Parc de Bercy is Paris's tenth largest park. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from parc de Bercy


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Robert Planquette, 75018 Paris


























*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*tu es formidable. tu peux y arriver...you’re great. you can do it...








*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Quai de Montebello*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Aérodynamique Eiffel*
Its wind tunnel soon became an essential facility for the burgeoning aviation industry. Now a subsidiary of the construction industry’s science and technology centre, *the wind tunnel, classified as a historic monument, is still operational*. It is used to carry out numerous tests *simulating the effects of wind and air on models for the building, aviation and automotive industries.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Bois de Boulogne*
The *Bois de Boulogne* is a large public park located along the western edge of the 16th arrondissement of Paris, near the suburb of Boulogne-Billancourt and Neuilly-sur-Seine. The land was ceded to the city of Paris by the Emperor Napoleon III to be turned into a public park in 1852. It is the second-largest park in Paris, slightly smaller than the Bois de Vincennes on the eastern side of the city. It covers an area of 845 hectares (2088 acres), which is about two and a half times the area of Central Park in New York, slightly larger than Phoenix Park in Dublin, and slightly smaller than Richmond Park in London. (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Bouquinistes*
The *Bouquinistes* of Paris, France, are booksellers of used and antiquarian books who ply their trade along large sections of the banks of the Seine: on the right bank from the Pont Marie to the Quai du Louvre, and on the left bank from the Quai de la Tournelle to Quai Voltaire. The Seine is thus described as 'the only river in the world that runs between two bookshelves'.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Piscine Molitor*
_*Piscine Molitor*_ is a swimming pool and hotel complex located in Porte Molitor, 16th arrondissement of Paris. It is next to the _Bois de Boulogne_ park, and between _Stade Roland Garros_ and _Parc des Princes_. The complex was built in 1929. The pool is known for its Art Deco design and was classified as a French monument historique on 27 March 1990. After having fallen into disuse and closing in 1989. The swimming pool complex was rebuilt from scratch in the style of the previous historic design. The new complex includes two pools and a four star hotel. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place Maubert*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hôtel de Roquelaure






































































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful Thread and city! Thanks for sharing your photos and explanations.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tour Albert, 1st skyscraper in Paris...











































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Gratteciel said:


> What a wonderful Thread and city! Thanks for sharing your photos and explanations.


Hello. Thank you very much Gratteciel for your very kind words...take care...villa


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc des Buttes Chaumont*
The *Parc des Buttes Chaumont* is a public park situated in northeastern Paris, in the 19th arrondissement. Occupying 24.7 hectares (61 acres), it is the fifth-largest park in Paris, after the Bois de Vincennes, Bois de Boulogne, Parc de la Villette and Tuileries Garden.

Opened in 1867, late in the regime of Napoleon III, the park has 5.5 kilometres (3.4 miles) of roads and 2.2 kilometres (1.4 miles) of paths. The most famous feature of the park is the Temple de la Sibylle, inspired by the Temple of Vesta in Tivoli, Italy, and perched at the top of a cliff fifty metres above the waters of the artificial lake.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The columns of the Throne and the Place de la Nation.*
Behind the Place de la Nation and looking towards the Cours de Vincennes, the visitor's eye is drawn to two columns standing out against the Parisian sky: The columns of the Throne . It is in fact the remnant of a barrier built on the eve of the Revolution: *the Barrier of the Throne , part of the wall of the Farmers General.*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Grand Mosque of Paris*
The *Grand Mosque of Paris*, is located in the 5th arrondissement and is one of the largest mosques in France. There are prayer rooms, an outdoor garden, a small library, a gift shop, along with a cafe and restaurant. It is the oldest mosque in Metropolitan France.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place François-Ier*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc de Sceaux*
The domain of Sceaux was born at the end of the 17th century, under the command of Colbert, then of his son, the Marquis de Seignelay. André Le Nôtre, the great architect of the Gardens of Versailles, was the architect.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Paris


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Arc de Triomphe*
The *Arc de Triomphe* is one of the most famous monuments in Paris, standing at the western end of the Champs-Élysées at the centre of Place de l'Étoile of the juncture formed by its twelve radiating avenues. The location of the arc and the plaza is shared between three arrondissements : 16th, 17th and 8th. The Arc de Triomphe honours those who fought and died for France in the French Revolutionary and Napoleonic Wars. Beneath its vault lies the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier from World War I. (wikipedia)


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Au chien qui fume*
_Au chien qui fume_ is a traditional French restaurant located in the 1st arrondissement of Paris. Listed as a historical monument, this restaurant with the funny effigy of a pipe-smoking dog first welcomed the representatives and workers of the Halles. Besides, the indoor room is covered with paintings of smoking dogs!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passage du Chantier*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue Malebranche












































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passerelle de l’Art 2022*
*bd Richard-Lenoir*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Designed by Jean Nouvel, the Hekla Tower in La Défense...






































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*LA FÉLICITÉ, opening of a local building with swimming pool, hotel and rooftop-pictures*...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Institut du Monde Arabe*
The _*Institut du Monde Arabe*_, is an organization founded in Paris in 1980 by France with 18 Arab countries to research and disseminate information about the Arab world and its cultural and spiritual values.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Stravinsky Fountain, *_currently under renovation, the Stravinsky fountain will reopen brand new in 2023_
The _*Stravinsky Fountain*_ is a whimsical public fountain ornamented with sixteen works of sculpture, moving and spraying water, representing the works of composer Igor Stravinsky. It was created in 1983 by sculptors Jean Tinguely and Niki de Saint Phalle, and is located on Place Stravinsky, next to the Centre Pompidou, in Paris.




































and the Centre Pompidou close to the fountain...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Enlarge Paris...Les Bergères, new neighborhood next to La Défense...









































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The Oldest Tree in Paris – The Robinia Tree of Square René Viviani*
The oldest tree in Paris is a more than 400 year old robinia (black locust) brought over to Europe by 17th century botanist Jean Robin.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue de la Verrerie*
Rue de la Verrerie is an old road located in the Saint-Merri and Saint-Gervais districts of the 4th arrondissement of Paris.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*LE PHILANTHRO-LAB*
The Philanthro-Lab is the first place in the world entirely dedicated to philanthropy and commitment.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*THE BNF RICHELIEU REOPENS AFTER 10 YEARS OF RENOVATIONS




























































































































*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris once again


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*barges on the Seine...







































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc des Princes*
If the first Parc des Princes was built in 1897, the Parc as we know it today dates from 1972 .The Parc des Princes (47,929 seats) is the iconic stadium of Paris Saint-Germain (PSG). It hosts matches of the Championnat de France when PSG plays at home and European Cup matches.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris*
The Cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris, a masterpiece of Gothic architecture, is the most visited monument in France. It was built in the Middle Ages. Work started in the 13th century and finished in the 15th century. Road distances from Paris in France are calculated from point 0 on the cathedral forecourt. On 15 April 2019, while Notre-Dame was undergoing renovation and restoration, its roof caught fire.The flèche (the timber spirelet over the crossing) was destroyed, as was most of the lead-covered wooden roof above the stone vaulted ceiling. The government of France has said it hopes the reconstruction can be completed by Spring 2024, in time for the opening of the 2024 Summer Olympics in Paris.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The terraces of a Paris café*
*In Paris, it is impossible to think you have visited the city without having sat at the terrace of a café for a while*...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place Colette, dancing in Paris



















































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Galerie Véro-Dodat*
The *Galerie Véro-Dodat* is one of the covered passages of Paris. It is located in the 1st arrondissement, connecting the Rue de Jean-Jacques Rousseau and Rue de Croix-des-Petits-Champs. It was built in 1826.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Galerie Vivienne*
The *Galerie Vivienne* is one of the covered passages of Paris, located in the 2nd arrondissement.The installation of Jean Paul Gaultier and Yuki Torii shops in 1986 helped with the resurrection of the gallery. It now houses many shops selling ready-to-wear and decorative items. The gallery has been registered as a historical monument since 7 July 1974.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Enlarge Paris, île de la Jatte*
In the 19th century, with the development of the train, the Seine and its banks became a place of celebration and leisure for Parisians, who came to canoe or picnic. The island of Jatte particularly inspires impressionist painters. The promenade on the île de la Jatte pays tribute to Alfred Sisley, Claude Monet, Vincent Van Gogh or Georges Seurat, and immerses you in the romantic atmosphere of the Belle Époque. Some works are visible, in their original version, in Parisian museums. This is the case of Alfred Sisley’s «Île de la Grande Jatte» at the Musée d'Orsay or Claude Monet’s «Printemps à travers les branches» at the Musée Marmottan Monet.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Jardin du Palais-Royal & les Colonnes de Buren *


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*M2 Jaurès-Blanche*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tours Duo & skybar*
Tours Duo are two skyscrapers designed by Jean Nouvel and located in the 13th arrondissement of Paris.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Impasse Marie-Blanche*
The Eymonaud House is a House in the 18th district with a picturesque neo-Gothic style that belonged to an antique dealer, Ernest Eymonaud, who kept or exhibited his furniture and also served as a workshop in which he made copies of antique furniture.








*Maison Eymonaud*


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

villadebellis said:


> *Tours Duo & skybar*
> Tours Duo are two skyscrapers designed by Jean Nouvel and located in the 13th arrondissement of Paris.
> 
> View attachment 4139935
> ...


Incredible place, wonderful architecture, amazing rooftop!!!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Totu said:


> Incredible place, wonderful architecture, amazing rooftop!!!


Thank you very much Totu for your comment. The place is very nice and could quickly become the place to be in Paris. The only problem is its distance from the downtown and therefore the Eiffel Tower, the Montparnasse Tower and the Défense etc etc seem very small...Take care Villa...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Colonnes du Trône*
The two columns were constructed back in the 1700s by the Place de la Nation, yet the columns were not adorned with statues until the 1800s, and ironically even though these historical monuments are positioned opposite each other, they are both within different Arrondissements of Paris.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*It’s hard to miss this huge fresco from Rue Montorgueil, or from the metro exit Sentier. It was made in July 2018 by street artist CK Combo. Tintin and Haddock kiss languidly in the streets of the capital. This fresco created sensation and controversy.*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passage du Caire & Edgar*
The Cairo Passage is a Parisian covered passage located in the 2nd district. The passage was opened at the end of 1798 during Napoleon’s campaign in Egypt. The main industry of this passage, as early as the 1840s, was printing and lithography, a situation which became more pronounced during the Second Empire and contributed to its desertion by the strollers. These activities were then replaced by the manufacture of mannequins for fashion shop windows.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*...have a short ride into the parisian metro...*


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

I would like to visit the Church of Saint-Germain-des-Prés! It could be on my next visit to Paris!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Around Pont d'Arcole...*
The Arcole bridge, was built in 1854 as a single arch. It is the first bridge without support on the Seine entirely made of iron and no longer cast iron.
*





























































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Lapin Agile*
*Lapin Agile* is a famous Montmartre cabaret. In 1875, the artist Andre Gill painted the sign of a rabbit jumping out of a saucepan, and residents began calling their neighbourhood night-club *Le Lapin à Gill*, meaning "Gill's rabbit." Over time, the name had evolved into "Cabaret Au Lapin Agile," or the Nimble Rabbit Cabaret.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Very interesting!!!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Totu said:


> I would like to visit the Church of Saint-Germain-des-Prés! It could be on my next visit to Paris!


Hello hello. Every time I visit the church of St Germain des Prés, I am amazed by the quality of the recent restoration. Especially the starry ceiling on a blue background is so beautiful...I could look at it for hours, it reminds me of the ceiling of the Holy Chapel on the island of the City...take care...


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

villadebellis said:


> Hello hello. Every time I visit the church of St Germain des Prés, I am amazed by the quality of the recent restoration. Especially the starry ceiling on a blue background is so beautiful...I could look at it for hours, it reminds me of the ceiling of the Holy Chapel on the island of the City...take care...


The Holy Chapel... my God, how wonderful!


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue de Buci...




















































*


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Full of cafes and restaurants, what beautiful streets.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Totu said:


> Full of cafes and restaurants, what beautiful streets.


Oh yeah, we are in the hyper center of Paris, in St Germain des Prés. Many shops, restaurants and cafés...also many tourists...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Getting Around Montmartre













































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue & place Sainte-Marthe





























































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ink in Motion, A History of Chinese Painting in the 20th Century*
Following on from the exhibition _Painting Apart from the World_, which invited visitors to explore China’s imperial legacy through the work of literati painters, the Cernuschi Museum extends this journey through time, focusing on 20th century Chinese painting.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*1984 *
1984 by George Orwell is a philosophical and anticipatory novel describing a totalitarian world. 1984 by Orwell could be summed up by his famous and terrifying slogan: Big Brother is watching you. Orwell shows us here that language and history must be protected. “The best books are the ones that tell what you already know,” he says.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*The staircases of Montmartre*
If there is one thing that characterizes Montmartre, apart from the Sacré Coeur and the mills, it is its stairs. Indeed, La Butte is the Paris district that counts the most, and few Montmartres do not have to borrow at least one to go home. Montmartre has a total of 38 stairs.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Musée Cernuschi*
The *Musée Cernuschi* is an Asian art museum located at 7 avenue Vélasquez, near Parc Monceau, in Paris. Its Asian art collection is second in Paris only to that of the Musée Guimet.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Vigne de Montmartre*
The vine of Montmartre, whose official name is Clos-Montmartre, is a vine planted on the Montmartre hill in the 18th arrondissement of Paris. The vineyard grows on the north side of the Montmartre hill, along Rue Saint-Vincent and Rue des Saules. The existence of vines in Montmartre is attested from 944.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Christmas lights in my neighborhood...*
rue de Lancry, rue Beaurepaire & rue du Château d'eau


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tribunal de grande instance de Paris-TGI*
The _TGI,_ located in Batignolles, is the largest court in France by caseload. It replaced the capital's former _Tribunal de grande instance_ and came into effect on January 1, 2020. Designed by architect Renzo Piano (famous for the Centre Pompidou), the Tribunal de Paris building consolidates several major and minor courts and tribunals into one building. The building is 38 storeys and 160m high. Inside the building are 90 law courts, offices and public facilities.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*RUE DES BULLES, THE MAGICAL WALK IN RUE MONTORGUEIL*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Le Grand Rex*
Le Grand Rex is a Parisian cinema and concert venue. It was inaugurated in 1932 and listed as a historical monument and recognizable by its Art Deco façade...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*THIS IS A REVOLUTION


































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Moulin de la Galette*
The windmill Moulin de la Galette, also known as *Blute-fin*, was built in 1622. Since the 17th century the windmill has been known for more than just its milling capabilities. Le Moulin de la Galette represented diversion for Parisians seeking entertainment, a glass of wine and bread made from flour ground by the windmill. Artists, such as Renoir, van Gogh, and Pissarro have immortalized Le Moulin de la Galette.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Boris Mikhailov at Hôtel de Ville metro station*
*Boris Mikhailov* is a Soviet and Ukrainian photographer. He has been described as "one of the most important artists to have emerged from the former USSR." Mykhailov has been awarded the Hasselblad Award and the Citibank Private Bank Photography Prize.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Night tour*
av de la Grande Armée, Porte Maillot, Arc de Triomphe, tour Eiffel, musée d'Orsay...
*















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Martin Jarrie*
Martin Jarrie lives and works in Paris as a painter and illustrator since 1981. After a passage through documentary drawing, or even hyperrealistic, he changed his style to a freer, more pictorial expression influenced by surrealism, Italian primitives, raw art and contemporary art. He works for press, publishing and advertising in France and the United States.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Parc Clichy-Batignolles – Martin-Luther-King*
The *Parc Clichy-Batignolles* is a green space in the 17th arrondissement. It is part of the Clichy Batignolles urban development project, which started in 2001, transforming 54 hectares of land formerly occupied by freight yards. The Parc Clichy-Batignolles - Martin Luther King is the largest green space in the 17th arrondissement, as well as the 8th largest park in Paris.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Little hidden streets...
Cité industrielle*
*





























































*

*Cité Véron*
*


































*

*Impasse Deligny*
*































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*funny signs rue de Clignancourt...*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Passage Dubail, quiet road in the 10th district *


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Louvre - Rivoli
Louvre–Rivoli* is a station on the Line 1 of the Paris Metro. Located in the 1st arrondissement, it is near the Louvre and Rue de Rivoli. The station was opened on 13 August 1900. On 24 March 2016, the cultural facilities including nine casts exhibited on the platforms were unveiled.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Around pont Notre-Dame






































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Le Louvre, rue de Rivoli






































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Christmas Eve around Hôtel de Ville






































































































































*


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

villadebellis said:


> *THIS IS A REVOLUTION
> View attachment 4294047
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting gallery of graffiti and murals. The claims they represent also resonate around here.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello. Instead of tags, being a wall belonging to a public school, the City of Paris gives permission to artists and not to give free rein to their inspiration and their claims...


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*rue de Bretagne & Enfants Rouges*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Urban perspectives

















































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Armenian Cathedral of St. John the Baptist*
The *Armenian Apostolic Cathedral in Paris* is located at 15 Rue Jean-Goujon in the 8th arrondissement of Paris and it was constructed between 1902 and 1904.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

* The Big Wheel - Roue de Paris






































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Louis-Philippe & chez Julien










































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Place de la Concorde*
The *Place de la Concorde* is the largest square in Paris. It is located in the city's 8th arrondissement, at the eastern end of the Champs-Élysées.
It was the site of many notable public executions, including the executions of King Louis XVI, Marie Antoinette and Maximilien Robespierre in the course of the French Revolution, during which the square was temporarily renamed *Place de la Révolution*.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*from Pont Saint-Louis*
The pont Saint-Louis is a pedestrian bridge across the River Seine in the 4th arrondissement. It links the Île de la Cité with the Île Saint-Louis.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gulls in Paris. Canal Saint Martin.






































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*random Forum des Halles...










































































































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*random Cité internationale universitaire de Paris...*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*LE CHARME DISCRET DE LA PLACE DE FÜRSTENBERG












































































































*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Statue of Liberty, Pont de Grenelle*
*This statue was given to France by the United States to commemorate the centennial of the French Revolution. *


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*have a drink in Saint-Germain-des-Prés*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Rue Saint-Denis*
*Rue Saint-Denis* is one of the oldest streets in Paris. Its route was first laid out in the 1st century by the Romans, and then extended to the north in the Middle Ages. From the Middle Ages to the present day, the street has been notorious as a place of prostitution. Its name derives from it being the historic route to Saint-Denis.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Allée des Cygnes*
This small artificial island, ten or so metres wide and almost one kilometre in length is situated between the two bridges Bir-Hakeim and Grenelle. Created in 1825, it has an unusual and pleasant promenade lined with trees. It also offers a superb view of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*the Place des Vosges in winter...*


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*the arcades of the Rue de Rivoli, statue of Joan of Arc and the hotel Regina...*
Under the arcades of the rue de Rivoli, souvenir shops of Paris "made in China".


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tour Eiffel*
World icon, inseparable symbol of Paris, the Eiffel Tower amazes visitors from all over the world. From its 324 meters high, the famous «Dame de Fer» dominates the city of Paris since 1889.


----------

